# Can you help me decide?



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, my daughter went with a friend and took some Senior pictures. She took her horse and two of her favorite goats. 
Well I need help deciding which ones to put in her yearbook in a special section at the parents can do for the Seniors.

So would you mind letting me know the top oh two or three that everyone likes? Sorry, but i like them and I am really having a hard time deciding and the DH just said OH you choose.

Picture 1. (Both does)









Picture 2 (both does)









Picture 3. Hope









Picture 4 hope









Picture 5 Hope









Picture 6 Sophie









Picture 7 Sophie









Thank you so much.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say. They are going to Photo Shop the truck out of the picture when I decide which one I want, or put some more trees or bushes where it is open. (oh the power of computers now days).


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm really partial to the first one and the last one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the first or the last one. I chose the last


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

My fav is the second one with both goats--everything looks so bright and pretty...the sun must have come out in that pic.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

one, five or six, but I clicked #5 in the vote, thats my favorite because the goatie has an expression that just says 'I love you'


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like te 2nd one with both does...the light is much brighter and really brings out your daughters eyes.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I can see why you need help picking... your daughter is beautiful! The pictures are all great.... good luck deciding.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i like five and six the best
beth


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to say I like pic #1 and #6. Hard decision. They are all good!


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

2 and 6 are my favs. Your daughter looks so pretty in all of them but I like her smile best in these two photos. Like you said they are all good photos. It would be hard to choose!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is a hard decision...................please don't make me choose...LOL ...........they are all equally beautiful..........I cannot decide.........she is a real purty girl by the way....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I like two, five and six, but voted for two :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your help.
Does anyone else have a opinion?


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I can see why you would have a hard time choosing, I like the first and last ones too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the second and the last one, but they are all very nice!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

My favs are 2, 3, and 5! BTW, VERY nice pics!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I liked the second the best. You have a beautiful daughter and goats!


----------

